# Santa Fe Recent history question



## Marv (Feb 8, 2011)

Wondering when the Santa Fe Frieghtbonnet Blue/Yellow color scheme starting disappearing from main line service. I've been told it started in 1972, but don't remember what time period they started to disappear. My best guess would be late 80s, early 90s. By that time the Warbonnet dash 8s were in full production. Anybody got a better guess? Educate me!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Mary, you are partially correct. From 1972 to 1996, and even on into the BNSF era, the company adopted a new paint scheme often known among railfans as the Yellowbonnet, which placed more yellow on the locomotives (reminiscent of the company's retired red warbonnet scheme) the goal again was to ensure higher visibility at grade crossings. Also, the truck assemblies, previously colored black, were painted silver.

In June, 1989 the company resurrected the red warbonnet on a silver background and began applying it to EMD FP45 units which became known as the SUPER FLEET. The trucks on all of these engines were also painted silver as well. From this point up until the company's duration, Santa Fe ran both colors of engines; The blue and yellow (yellow war bonnet), and the red and silver (red warbonnet).

On September 21st, 1995, ATSF and Burlington Northern merged together. However, both companies ran seperate until on December 31st, 1996 at which time Santa Fe officially ceased all operations and both began running as one company. BURLINTON NORTHERN SANTA FE.

Routerman


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

jzrouterman said:


> Mary, you are partially correct.


If you look closer, I think that's Marv, not Mary.


----------



## Marv (Feb 8, 2011)

Routerman,
Thanks for the information. I have a consist of four Kato SD45s in Yellowbonnet and am trying to decide on wether to keep my locos up to date or freeze my era. Since I have several SD70 ACe it's a stretch. If the Yollowbonnets go, then I have to look at the SD40-2s with UP and SP consisted. If I retire six of my diesels that will be a major investment to purchase new GE Gevos or more SD70 ACe, since all are DCC. 
Thanks again,
Marv


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you look closer, I think that's Marv, not Mary.



If you look real quick the V could look like an Y.:laugh:


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

jzrouterman said:


> Mary, you are partially correct.
> 
> Routerman


I sincerely appoligize Marv. Please forgive me.

Routerman


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Marv said:


> Routerman,
> Thanks for the information. I have a consist of four Kato SD45s in Yellowbonnet and am trying to decide on wether to keep my locos up to date or freeze my era. Since I have several SD70 ACe it's a stretch. If the Yollowbonnets go, then I have to look at the SD40-2s with UP and SP consisted. If I retire six of my diesels that will be a major investment to purchase new GE Gevos or more SD70 ACe, since all are DCC.
> Thanks again,
> Marv


I'm modeling the yellow war bonnets, too. I'm also modeling Rio Grande ( black engines with orangy yellow stipes). It was another railroad that once was, sort to speak. It served parts of Soutnern California through the Sierras and the Rockies into Colorado. I remember both Santa Fe and Rio Grande well. Of course, I also remember Union Pacific and Southern Pacific as well. 

Just a funny moment in time, if you will. When my oldest boy was just a little guy and learning to read, we watched a Union Pacific freight rumble by. He looked up at me and said, "Daddy, that's a farm train. I asked him why he thought that. He answered saying, "Because it says ONION Pacific on the sides of the engines. :laugh: That has remained one of the precious moments in time that I've held dear and have never forgotton. 

Routerman


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well the Onion Pacific did exist, at least in a cartoon.:laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqjDvag6gDk


----------



## Marv (Feb 8, 2011)

jzrouterman said:


> I sincerely appoligize Marv. Please forgive me.
> 
> Routerman


No problem, not a big deal. The very reason I sometimes sign off as Marvin. Easy to mistake Mary for Marv.

I'd like to thank all who contributed to this thread. Been fun. I just purchased 3 Kato GE BNSF Gevos ES44AC with Swoosh logo. Along with 3 TCS decoders. The bad boys will be pulling my coal train. The 4 Kato Yellowbonnets are headed for a siding in the engine yard for now. Probably destined for EBAY. Seems I never have enough room for everything I want. 

Thanks again,
Marvin


----------

